# bodysuit question



## bonus41 (Dec 20, 2012)

i just finished my first head and i'm very happy with it, and i think i may decied to make him a full body suit. I have made some body suits before and they turned out very big and baggy like. I was thinking on doing a Duct tape dummy this time. I found many tutorials on how to make a DTD, but not many on how to buit the suit after. The first suit i made i traced myself onto the fur, would I do this and size it down to fit on the DTD? What about if i wanted Digigrade legs, would i carve the foam place it on the DTD, duct tape for the fur pattern and then somehow attach this to the rest of the body suit. 
Sorry if my thinking is way off, i just wanted to make sure I am doing this right since i may be going to Kitacon in augest. And also my friend wants a fursuit aswell to go with me, and i dont want to scew up.

thanks for the help
Caitlyn


----------



## Hutch (Dec 21, 2012)

I am in the process of making my own now as well.  What you would want to do is NOT draw yourself on the fur and cut it out, that will waste so much fur, and it would all be laying in the wrong direction.  Just get a pattern from a fabric store that is a full animal costume (just look in the books they should all have some sort of variety.)  Just make sure to switch the zipper to the back.  Then cut and sew using that pattern out of cheap scrap fabric.  Since you are having the digigrade legs you want to make the legs wider to make room for the foam under it.  Then once you put the scrap fabric on the DTD and make any alterations to that - if you need a smaller chest or longer arms and make sure the legs fit.
     Then once all of that fits right on the DTD, draw the direction that the fur should lay on the fabric, then rip all your seams and use that fabric as a pattern for the fur.  That should give you the best possible fit without much fur waste.
     Sorry isn't not that detailed but if you need more info just ask 

ps...you can always check out matrices instructions for the digi legs, she probably explains it better than me.


----------



## P87NE (Dec 22, 2012)

The way that I did my body suit was to make a DTD, then cut up the DTD and use it as a pattern, the same way a tape pattern is made and used to fur a head. I added a couple extra inches around the pieces of the pattern so that the suit wouldn't be too tight.

If you wanted to do digigrade legs I would think that you could make the foam padding for the legs, then make the DTD while the padding is on your legs and go from there.


----------



## bonus41 (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks for the help  to bad I am unable to pick up a pattern, since im not going into a city for awhile... Thats a good idea to do the foam padding first i never thought of that. I always thought people got the DTD to build the suit around it :/ guess i was wrong 

thanks again for the help


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Dec 23, 2012)

P87NE said:


> The way that I did my body suit was to make a DTD,  then cut up the DTD and use it as a pattern, the same way a tape pattern  is made and used to fur a head. I added a couple extra inches around  the pieces of the pattern so that the suit wouldn't be too tight.
> 
> If you wanted to do digigrade legs I would think that you could make the  foam padding for the legs, then make the DTD while the padding is on  your legs and go from there.





Do what they said. That's the point of duct tape dummies / taping heads / etc. :3


----------



## Hutch (Dec 23, 2012)

bonus41 said:


> thanks for the help  to bad I am unable to pick up a pattern, since im not going into a city for awhile... Thats a good idea to do the foam padding first i never thought of that. I always thought people got the DTD to build the suit around it :/ guess i was wrong
> 
> thanks again for the help



no need for the pattern then. Just cut up your DTD but remember to add in your seam allowance for every seam or else it will be too tight.


----------

